# US Banning NK Travel



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-to-ban-tourist-visits-to-north-korea-travel-agencies-say-1500627560

Like the warning labels on coffee cups, I can't believe this even needs to be said.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Dang! The wife and I were planning on a trip there this winter. We're members of the -50 degree C Polar Bear Club, nude subdivision.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Dang! The wife and I were planning on a trip there this winter. We're members of the -50 degree C Polar Bear Club, nude subdivision.


Aww, shoot. They would have welcomed you with open arms, I'm sure.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This sucks! I wonder if I can get my deposit back from the travel agent?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Caviat Emptor. If your foolish enough to go to a place like North Korea or Iran your accepting the risk of execution or harsh imprisionment. There should be no need for a travel ban. If you go and donor come black... we'll you just proved Darwin correct and contributed to cleaning up the gene pool.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Who the heck would want to go there anyway.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

No government should be allowed to tell anyone where they decide to go. Build my roads, libraries, schools, parks with my tax money. Build a military worthy to be feared. Do not tell me where I should visit, how I should think, what I should do...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

may be too late for any US citizens to leave - Little Fat Boy likes his torture - should be interesting to see who heeds the warning and what happens at the departure gate ....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

In three separate places today I've seen stories about banning travel, telling existing visitors to leave immediately and Hawaii officials educating citizens on nuclear attack preparedness. Just fearmongering or are they planning something?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

indie said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-to-ban-tourist-visits-to-north-korea-travel-agencies-say-1500627560
> 
> Like the warning labels on coffee cups, I can't believe this even needs to be said.


I am with you. Does this really need to be said? On second thought, if they are dumb enough to go to NK then perhaps we let them go and rid ourselves of the truly stupid in this country.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I am with you. Does this really need to be said? On second thought, if they are dumb enough to go to NK then perhaps we let them go and rid ourselves of the truly stupid in this country.


Although I wouldn't wish what happened to Otto on my worst enemy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A N Korea ban? What's a fellow named Dennis Rodman to do?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> A N Korea ban? What's a fellow named Dennis Rodman to do?


They can keep him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Better question;

How do we get libtard socialism loving idiots like rosie odonnel, sean penn, michael moore etc and most college students/professors to GO to N. Korea? :vs_worry:



NKAWTG said:


> Who the heck would want to go there anyway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dam and I was planning to spend 3 months on the coast there, enjoying the food and unspoiled view.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Who the hell wants to go there??


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

All is not lost, my sad American friends, you can always fly there through Russia


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> All is not lost, my sad American friends, you can always fly there through Russia


 Getting back with out sever brain damage might be a problem.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Getting back with out sever brain damage might be a problem.


Aww c'mon, live a little! What's brain damage to the thrill of seeing the supreme leader's visage everywhere you go?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Better question;
> 
> How do we get libtard socialism loving idiots like rosie odonnel, sean penn, michael moore etc and most college students/professors to GO to N. Korea? :vs_worry:


Tell them they can have special ringside seats to an icbm launch aimed at the White House.

I would assume many would scurry over with smiles on their faces.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Good, those little posers should have to ask permission to travel anywhere out of their own neighborhood!

If they want to go to a noodle house two blocks from their house, a stalwart guard should simply say, "Nein!"

They should also be banned from coming to the US...:vs_mad:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

like stated before why do we need to keep reminding idiots to stay out of bad places?
even some of the brain dead celebrities that said if trump wins stated they are going to Canada - which either they are stating that Mexico is messed up or the celebrity is racist, take your pic or both.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A N Korea ban? What's a fellow named Dennis Rodman to do?


My bad .... I must restate accurately .... what's a dumbass fellow named Dennis Rodman the idiot, to do?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

But But Iran is nice in the springtime ...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Also out, don't put your fingers near a rattlesnake's mouth, don't sit on a yellow jacket's nest, and don't go swimming with great white sharks dress like a sea lion. 
Really, people need to be told this?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Also out, don't put your fingers near a rattlesnake's mouth, don't sit on a yellow jacket's nest, and don't go swimming with great white sharks dress like a sea lion.
> Really, people need to be told this?


Don't marry your High school Football teammate second string Fullback , don't take a handful of muscle relaxants and have 5 Gin Tonics , Don't buy a Harley Dresser if you last bike was a 5 hp Tecumseh Mini Bike in 1970 ...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Also out, don't put your fingers near a rattlesnake's mouth, don't sit on a yellow jacket's nest, and don't go swimming with great white sharks dress like a sea lion.
> Really, people need to be told this?


And *fresh coffee is hot!!!*


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you got half a brain you should be finding ways to get your butt out of South Korea - much less worry about traveling north - I personally wouldn't of accepted even a quik in & out trip to SK for the last 6 months .... just because the US is threatening an attack doesn't mean the crazy little fat f_cker won't try a sneak attack of some kind ... don't try to understand crazy & stupid - it's neither rational or practical - all you can do is guard against it ...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If the NORKs can hit Anchorage & Kauai tonight (And Seattle/Portland/Los Angeles in a few months ) and by mid winter Dallas and Omaha it may be in our interest to make China CUT KIM OFF ...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang! I wanted to go there wearing my MAGA hat.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only way I would go there would be as PIC of a B1, B2 or a BUFF, with at least four B83 bombs.

Any US citizens who go there should be banned from coming back here. And stripped of their citizenship.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The only way I would go there would be as PIC of a B1, B2 or a BUFF, with at least four B83 bombs.
> 
> Any US citizens who go there should be banned from coming back here. And stripped of their citizenship.


reports coming in that two B-1s from Anderson did another DMZ flyover again tonite - escorted by a couple of Jap fighters ...


----------

